# hunting questions



## hortus (Sep 28, 2005)

ok before i go further yeah i did search for these questions but didnt find any

ok i live in oklahoma and i was wondering what time of year matids lay oothcae

i know i seen one in a tree in the middle of winter before but ive never seen many more than that

i was planning on hunting down some oothca when the time is correct and seeing what kinds i can find and maybe even raise a few


----------



## Rick (Sep 29, 2005)

They lay them this time of year.


----------



## hortus (Sep 29, 2005)

awsome ill give them some time and then go hunting. do you guys know if they have a prefrence for any particular kind of tree last i saw they were on a hawthorn.


----------



## MantisSouth (Sep 29, 2005)

You live in somewhat the same region as me.. I usually can find at least one every time I go out and look.. Just find an open field with tall grass and small trees.. I find that carolinas are usually on the trees though, not the grass. Don't bother looking in large trees, or in large patches of trees, because you probably won't be able to find them in there anyways.


----------



## hortus (Sep 29, 2005)

omg thank you i was about to ask where too look but you answered it before i could ask.

and my cousin has 260 acres and half of it is as you described


----------



## MantisSouth (Oct 3, 2005)

Did you ever find anything?


----------



## hortus (Oct 15, 2005)

found some hatched oothcas on houses but no good ones

i think maybe its to early or way too late


----------



## MantisSouth (Oct 16, 2005)

I just found another Carolina the other day. Just put on some boots and pants (for rattlesnakes ) and walk out into the fields and look all over everything.. they're there.


----------



## hortus (Oct 17, 2005)

do they lay all year cause i remember seeing nymphs in july or june

and ive found a bunch of hatched ooths


----------



## MantisSouth (Oct 17, 2005)

They're probably old ooths.. I don't know about the nymphs.. maybe just grass mantids? With all that acreage I know you can find at least one Carolina.. I found one the other day on my house in the city.


----------

